

Do Enormous Magnets Affect the Human Body? (1983) - bribri
http://www.nytimes.com/1983/02/22/science/do-enormous-magnets-affect-the-human-body.html

======
VLM
The answer is obviously yes, Google for "Peripheral nerve stimulation", this
is old stuff, any magnetic flux cause by the field changing or the person
moving can generate a current, possibly with an enormous magnet high enough to
be barely felt. I've occasionally wondered about those magnetic EMP bombs that
are only semi-declassified, the superconducting rings, would it be possible to
be close enough to feel the magnetic flux without being vaporized by the
charge that sets it off? Probably not, but its interesting to think about.

Magnetic effects on biology suffer pretty badly from the same problems as
radiation and RF. Terror / hatred of what isn't understood (which is usually a
lot), lack of understanding about orders of magnitude, lack of understanding
that being able to calculate something doesn't imply it means anything aka the
astrological effect, binary thinking about safety and danger...

This is aside from the obvious physical dangers. I've ended up with band aids
due to shattering magnets, luckily never anything worse.

